
Global warming has begun to make Norway warmer and wetter - Tomte
https://www.nrk.no/chasing-climate-change-1.14859595
======
dghughes
I'm certainly on the climate change team (if that's what you call it). But are
articles like this good or bad?

When confronting climate change deniers the standard response is "weather is
not climate". Saying it's hot today or cold today isn't an indication of
climate change. It's what occurs over hundreds of years but especially the
last 150 years.

It seems we are sending mixed signals saying that one day or a decade shows
climate change. Then on the other hand we try to tell people one day or a
decade is too short of a time to see changes. Yes we are certainly are seeing
the effects of climate change now and it is real, just look at atmospheric
carbon levels.

But saying it should be colder this time in the winter or last summer it was
unusually hot. Anecdotal evidence isn't very reliable. My mother in her mid
70s told me her father (my grandfather) was out plowing the field in late
November when my mother was born. Now if it's warm in late November people
scream climate change.

Again, I do see and accept the evidence of climate change but I know people
will see my comments as denial. I'm not denying it at all I'm 100% convinced
it's just the phrasing and personal anecdotes I see disrupting the message.

~~~
bett3513
I disagree, I live in Southeast Australia and have never seen so many people
accept climate change as real as this past summer.

If it takes a slight misunderstanding about weather relating to climate change
to get immediate action, isn’t that a good thing?

~~~
aksss
"If it takes [mistruth] to get [policy change I want], isn't that a good
thing?" vs. education and truth? Where does that slippery slope end?

~~~
bett3513
It ends that it isn’t a complete mistruth, just a small hyperbole. The massive
bushfires we’re still experiencing are real, the hail storms that followed
were real and the 40+ days in hazardous air quality since 1 Dec are also real.
As is the past 20 years of drought my country has experienced.

These events were definitively contributed to by climate change, perhaps not
direct cause and effect as some assume, but there is more than just
correlation.

------
deanclatworthy
What I have found more frustrating than those in denial of climate change
lately, is those who deny responsibility. That the real problem is in other
countries. India. China. America. Little old X in Europe can't possible be the
ones that need to sort it out. Therefore there's no point changing our habits.

I feel a little hopeless in these discussions. I have little hope for change.
I cannot argue against the fact that our impact in Europe will not be enough.
This requires a global, concerted effort and it's hard to argue against the
logic that it won't matter what we do in Europe if everyone else doesn't
follow suit. We are just delaying the inevitable.

~~~
CuriousSkeptic
One way to approach this perhaps is to look at emissions per capita. Norway,
as an example, is a way bigger offender (or at least has been, haven’t check
recent data) than China by this metric.

And it _is_ a political problem at this point. You cant really demand change
from people around you if you’re not prepared to do the same yourself.

~~~
koheripbal
I think a more useful metric is _per unit of GDP_. ...because then it becomes
an efficiency metric. "How much wealth can we create with X amount of CO2".

~~~
leto_ii
I really don't see how this would be a good idea.

First of all it suggests that wealth is the be-all and end-all of human
progress. It also implies that wealth creation is equivalent wherever it
happens - that somehow if a place is more efficient at creating wealth than it
should be privileged.

Finally, of course, this means that poorer countries that produce less wealth
will almost certainly be less efficient by this metric, and hence should be
penalized (of course, we shouldn't mention that a lot of their production
actually ends up being consumed by the rich-world which can this way claim to
be highly CO2 efficient).

~~~
koheripbal
> it suggests that wealth is the be-all and end-all of human progress

You misunderstand. The point is to quantify economic power. ...because
economic power is the ONLY way fix global warming.

~~~
leto_ii
Well, we already have good measures for economic power, e.g. gdp. How would
this extra measure help?

------
paulintrognon
I live in France next to the Alpes and climate change is really real here.
Next week it's expecting to rain on the ski slopes. In the middle of February!
Lots of glaciers are gone. Many of my mountain climbing friends say they can't
do the runs they used to because the terrain is getting too unpredictable.

It's quite scary.

~~~
EdwardDiego
The man in the article commenting that his father could no longer read the
weather because the signs were wrong is my personal experience too - I've been
tramping and hunting in a particular area of our Southern Alps since I was a
child, and everything I learned about predicting the weather there when I was
young doesn't work now. It used to be that autumn was the time of year with
the most stable weather - lots of clear skies, no rain, so ideal for crossing
rivers.

But now there's a lot more northwest winds in autumn, which causes heavy
rainfall that floods rivers. And likewise, the spring "monsoon" when continual
nor'westers are the defining weather pattern (when I lived in an alpine
village, 29 days of continual rain in November was the usual) now extends
significantly into Summer. And of course, the rainfall events are getting more
extreme, damaging roads and hiking infrastructure - like this:
[https://www.odt.co.nz/regions/fiordland/routeburn-closed-
for...](https://www.odt.co.nz/regions/fiordland/routeburn-closed-foreseeable-
future-milford-weeks)

~~~
vinc
I spent a couple of years in NZ and Australia a few years ago, and since then
I've been hearing about quite a few places I loved that have been severely
damaged by water or fire. I have a wonderful memory of a week spent on the
Routeburn track in winter, your link is a bit of a shock.

------
euix
The thing about climate change is that some small proportion of the
population, probably elites, farsighted and lucky will likely benefit from it,
in the form of profiting off the weakest and more vulnerable by providing some
sort of assistance or accommodation, from new industries that will arise to
accommodate or from arbitrage on land that will become uninhabitable versus
that which will become newly inhabitable.

It's a massive structural shift in the earth's environment. So I wonder if not
for some they happily welcome the change as an opportunity to seize the
commanding heights of the future.

If climate change cannot be avoided, than the next best thing is to get ahead
of it in terms of advantages over competitors in terms of technology,
territory, products and services that the newly impoverished and vulnerable
will require to survive.

I wouldn't be surprised if this was the real thinking behind billionaire oil
tycoons or climate deniers. They see it as fundamentally political as opposed
to scientific in nature.

~~~
darkmighty
This is too contrived an explanation (for the general climate change
denialism), I think. I think there are two facets to it:

1) Some industries refuse to even consider it because it means they're
effectively dead -- coal, oil, and a few other industries. They fuel
propaganda because of this

2) Sheer ignorance

I say because it's very difficult and fragile to try and profit off a genuine
catastrophe. We are indeed heading for a disaster (2C warming) even under
quite optimistic assumptions about world politics and people accepting climate
change and whatnot; if there is not enough action, if some technologies are
not developed quickly enough, we are facing genuine catastrophe (I think
there's far too much faith in a magical technological solution (rapid carbon
capture) in current scenarios) -- 3 or 4C warming, where you start to talk
about civilization collapse. This seems like a very weird thing to gamble
with, specially since gambles require long term payoffs. If the economy and
politics is a mess and there's general instability, how can you guarantee
ability to monetize your bets?

No, I think most people are just genuinely not aware, willfully ignorant,
don't believe humans could alter the climate, etc.

In a way it's good, because it means you can fight it to an extent with
information.

~~~
dntbnmpls
> 1) Some industries refuse to even consider it because it means they're
> effectively dead -- coal, oil, and a few other industries.

If coal/oil/gas is dead then most of humanity is dead too. Do you realize that
coal, oil, gas are responsible for almost all of the world's energy
production?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bp_world_energy_consumpti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bp_world_energy_consumption_2016.gif)

Not to mention the world's agricultural production is dependent on oil, not
just for transportation, but also for petrochemical fertizilers.

Also, almost every product ( medicine, electronic, clothes, etc ) have
petrochemical derivatives in them. If those fossil fuel industries are dead,
then civilization ends and most of humanity dies.

> They fuel propaganda because of this

There are plenty of propaganda on both sides along with the fearmongering. And
the propaganda and fearmongering doesn't help anything.

Unless there is some technological breakthrough in energy production, we
aren't going to stop using fossil fuels.

Much of the world is underdeveloped and looking to industrialize.

There are 1.3 billion people without electricity. Can you believe that?

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/world/world-
without-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/world/world-without-
power/)

Climate change isn't a political issue. It is a technological one. Europeans
aren't going to give up fossil fuels to end their first world lifestyle and
destroy their society and starve themselves to death. The chinese are going to
use as much fossil fuels needed to reach the first world lifestyle of the
europeans. Indians, once they get their act together, are going to follow in
china's footsteps. Same goes for ASEAN. And eventually Africa, etc. Can't
expect the poor nations to stay poor forever. And of course, we aren't going
to give up fossil fuels anytime soon in the US, especially since we just
became a fossil fuel energy exporter recently.

So given these realities, what do you think the climate change issue is really
about? It certainly isn't about fossil fuels or reducing fossil fuels because
it's simply not possible anytime soon. So what is it about?

~~~
darkmighty
Doing all those things is possible and there are clear plans to do them, at
significant economical costs but nothing that our economies can't handle.
_This is the technological solution_ : transition out of oil and carbon in
general! We already have I'd say 90% of the technological capability to
achieve it and sufficient economic resources (in fact it's happening _even
without subsidies_ in many places).

Europe is already on IPCC 2C targets, and it's clearly not starving, its
economy is fine. What they need to do is show the rest of the world how we're
toast without action.

Just look at the 3 or 4C targets -- that themselves largely predict quick oil
phase out! Civilization runs real risk of collapse before the end of the
century in those targets, and 3 decades from now it'll already start looking
bleak. Imagine if we do nothing.

I guess the most dark humor thing is (most) people imagining their kids living
in happy wonderlands, making retirement plans, etc. while the world is
literally going to hell.

It really feels like a failure of science, technology and engineering
community. We're failing at communicating. Because I owe to and admire so much
of our scientific history and people, I'll gladly campaign for climate action
to my last day (or at least until we're at a somewhat sane track).

~~~
dntbnmpls
> Doing all those things is possible

Renewables make up almost 0% of the total energy used by the world. Getting
rid of fossil fuels or the fossil fuel industry is simply not possible. This
is basic economics and physics. It's science.

> in fact it's happening even without subsidies in many places

Name one place where subsidies didn't prop up renewables.

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/05/home-
sol...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/05/home-solar-panel-
installations-fall-by-94-as-subsidies-cut)

[https://ieefa.org/subsidy-cuts-result-in-sharp-drop-in-u-
k-r...](https://ieefa.org/subsidy-cuts-result-in-sharp-drop-in-u-k-
residential-solar-installations/)

The green energy industry itself admits it needs subsidies to exist hence why
they lobby for more subsidies.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffreydorfman/2015/09/01/solar...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffreydorfman/2015/09/01/solar-
industry-admits-green-energy-only-exists-thanks-to-government-subsidies/)

> Europe is already on IPCC 2C targets, and it's clearly not starving, its
> economy is fine.

That's because Europe's fossil fuel use hasn't dropped. It has actually
increased. Not only that, europe is building or trying to build pipelines from
russia and the middle east to meet their energy needs. What do you the
instability in syria was about? What do you think the geopolitical skirmish
with russia is about? Pipelines and fossil fuels. Europe wants more of it, not
less.

> It really feels like a failure of science, technology and engineering
> community. We're failing at communicating.

No. The communication is fine if you actually read and understand the science,
technology and engineering. If you get your information from fearmongering
newspapers, cable news or social media, then you have a real problem.

While you worry about the end of the world, the science/tech/engineering
community is planning future research into the 30s, 40s, etc. Space flight
into the 30s, 40s. Mega construction projects in the 30s, 40s, etc - some of
which will last decades. Surely if the world was going to end, these highly
intelligent people wouldn't be wasting time and resources on such projects.

I don't want to add to your anxiety, but the indian subcontinent, ASEAN,
middle east, south america and africa are going to industrialize heavily in
the coming decades. Conservatively, they make up about 40% of the world's
population. So fossil fuel use is going to go up in the coming decades.

So economics, science and reality says that fossil fuel use is going to
increase. So if you are really sincere in what you say, then ask yourself,
what is all the climate change rhetoric really about?

~~~
darkmighty
> While you worry about the end of the world, the science/tech/engineering
> community is planning future research into the 30s, 40s, etc. Space flight
> into the 30s, 40s. Mega construction projects in the 30s, 40s, etc - some of
> which will last decades. Surely if the world was going to end, these highly
> intelligent people wouldn't be wasting time and resources on such projects.

I _am_ part of the science/engineering community. I also know oceanographers
(personally), a handful of climate scientists (indirectly), several biologists
from several fields, physicists, and more. People usually leave this stuff to
specialists -- a physicist usually won't delve deep into climate science.
Everyone I know that is informed (i.e. that doesn't say "I haven't looked at
the climate data and projections") is deeply worried, and the oceanographer
and climate scientists I know are the least hopeful (which should be
worrying). Engineers generally just assume it's going to be fine for practical
purposes -- I know a handful of civil engineers and electrical engineers
working on large projects. The electrical engineer is informed on climate
change and doesn't know how it will impact the project long term.

Just look at the data. It's the ethical thing to do, at least I believe. If
you don't, we're both wasting our times.

Where to start?

I recommend simply reading the wikipedia article in its entirety:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming)

paying special attention to this section:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming#Mitigation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming#Mitigation)

Look at the emission pathway -- it demands massive, immediate action.

Also read this:

[https://archive.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-
report/ar5/wg3/ipcc_w...](https://archive.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-
report/ar5/wg3/ipcc_wg3_ar5_summary-for-policymakers.pdf)

again pay attention to page 11:

[https://archive.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-
report/ar5/wg3/ipcc_w...](https://archive.ipcc.ch/pdf/assessment-
report/ar5/wg3/ipcc_wg3_ar5_summary-for-policymakers.pdf)

again the emission targets. You can see if emissions keep increasing, i.e.
pathways RCP6.0 and RCP8.5 are _unlikely to keep warming under 3C_ (see table
on page 13) -- likely to go to 4-5C of warming.

Finally, you can see some of the effects here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_global_warming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effects_of_global_warming)

(note that no emission reduction, i.e. RCP>6.0, >3C warming isn't given much
attention, given it's quite apocalyptic)

and also here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_change_and_ecosystems#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_change_and_ecosystems#Forests)

It's anyone's guess what would happen under this scenario, almost certainly
mass extinction on ocean and land, the tropics become literally almost
uninhabitable, effects on civilization anyone's guess in the range of
catastrophe to collapse (imagine all of India and large parts of China trying
to migrate).

------
dv_dt
I liked how they linked a string of observations, to effects in the
environment, to effects and costs on infrastructure to maintain necessities -
all driven by climate crisis.

------
outside1234
Thank goodness they have $1T to help Norway through this period of climate
change from all of the oil they pumped that is causing the climate change.

A lot of smaller island nations won't have that luxury.

~~~
tasuki
I was also surprised not to see this little fact mentioned. Also, if anyone
it's the Nordic countries that are going to be positively affected by the
climate change.

------
breput
Norway's sovereign wealth fund is over $1 trillion (with a T), which is all
from petroleum profits.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Pension_Fund_of_Nor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Pension_Fund_of_Norway)

They should pledge at least 75% of that fund for CO2 removal technology R&D
and other mitigation solutions.

~~~
moralsupply
Assuming that CO2 is the actual cause of global warming...

~~~
Twixes
Well, it's one of the causes

------
mariushn
Nice visuals/UX, contributing to a better understanding of changes.

FYI, happened last year: Norway refuses to drill for billions of barrels of
oil in Arctic, leaving ‘whole industry surprised and disappointed’. Government
made the right choice, but a few (prosperous already) affected by making less
money complained: [https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/norway-oil-
drillin...](https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/norway-oil-drilling-
arctic-ban-labor-party-unions-a8861171.html)

~~~
keanzu
The 2010s oil glut is a considerable surplus of crude oil that started in
2014–2015 and accelerated in 2016, with multiple causes. U.S. oil production
nearly doubled from 2008 levels, due to substantial improvements in shale
"fracking" technology.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010s_oil_glut](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010s_oil_glut)

There are economic reasons as to why drilling for oil isn't a good idea right
now.

------
anoplus
I think there are so many people already recognize climate change as a mega
issue and just feel depressed. I would like to see more leadership messages of
what is done and can be done in the present.

------
lordnacho
Whatever the strange presentation, there's something about it for sure. A
friend of mine used to run a skilift in Norway, and he's noticed how the
length of the season has changed for the worse. In the end he sold it, didn't
seem as good a business as it once was.

~~~
wott
About the business side, there is also another factor.

Somehow, during the last 2 or 3 decades, people have been nudged to believe
that snow and ski times are February and Christmas/new-year holidays. Only.
Easter has disappeared from the picture: now what is sold for Easter is a
holiday in the sun, a stay by the sea (and nowadays, it means flying abroad,
not trying your luck on your national shores). And that is stupid, because
people come for Christmas when in fact there are 50% chances that there is no
snow at that time of the year, and leave disappointed because the White
Christmas thingie they were sold didn't exist; and they don't come any more
around Easter, while there is basically always snow (soft snow, admittedly,
but with a sufficient stock accumulated along the whole winter to enjoy). So
basically the only time left to make money for a ski resort is February: can't
open around Christmas because there is no snow, can't open around Easter
because there are no customers.

------
aresant
Are there any AMAZING startups working on treating the global warming
marketing challenge as a direct response problem?

Politicians - including our sitting president - figured out that leveraging
the ad tech of the FBs / Googles etc to micro-tune and micro-test messaging
wins elections.

Who is doing the same for climate change?

Start with massively targeted message testing attached to an outcome that
demonstrably has an impact on the problem.

No bullshit "awareness" vanity metrics.

I'm talking direct donations to projects that reduce co2 or recapture co2.

Direct donations to organizations or politicians that are demonstrably
impacting in a similar way.

?????

Is somebody working to harness the brutal machinery of FB / Goog's advertising
platform to do some good?

Can I help or write your first check as an investor?

------
truculent
This is excellent. Thank you for sharing.

------
jsonbourne
Listening to Randall Carlson on this subject has really given an interesting
take on all climate change-related matters. Cheers!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJD-391JzHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJD-391JzHs)

------
LatteLazy
People need to stop acting like this is news. It's the new normal. Welcome to
the anthroposcene.

------
nec4b
Since it is claimed that climate warming is bad, i wonder what is the correct
average temperature that our planet should have? Should it be like it was in
the early eighteen-hundreds before the industrial revolution?

------
erichocean
Ask HN: Can anyone point me to an article debunking this particularly
insidious climate denier narrative?

This is how it was given to me:

1\. CO2 is a green house gas, but a very weak one. Like, homeopathically weak.
We could increase CO2 100x in the atmosphere and it wouldn't change a thing
temperature- or climate-wise (other than inducing more plant growth).

2\. The reason we see CO2 increases associated with warming in the geological
record is because the oceans sequester CO2, and the amount they sequester
depends on temperature. As the Sun heats up the Earth, the oceans release CO2
into the atmosphere. As the Sun cools the Earth, the oceans re-sequester the
CO2 they previously released. That's why CO2 concentrations are linked in the
geological record to temperature.

3\. Thus, the Sun is what heats and cools the earth, not CO2. CO2
concentrations in the atmosphere are a bi-product of warming and cooling, not
a cause.

~~~
keanzu
> the Sun is what heats and cools the earth

The Sun very obviously heats the Earth. However, in what will come as a
complete shock to many, things can have multiple causes - particularly things
which occur on a planetary scale. The Sun is a source of heat that everyone is
well aware of. If that was all there was to it then the models would be
extremely simple. We can measure the Sun, we know what it is doing.

Building a climate model based on a single variable would be _fantastic_ if it
was predictive. Definitely important and good start - now add the other 10,000
variables to the model.

------
MisterTea
These visually ableist articles need to be stopped. I have vision problems
from an eye injury and I can't read the damn thing because the varying
contrast between the pictures of every single sentences is very uncomfortable
to read. Light-dark-light-black etc. If you turn off js or use a minimalist
browser like netsurf you get the same long scrolling page without the pictures
which defeats the articles purpose.

Tech and UX folks need to step back and realize that it's not just a silly
design but a discriminatory one at that. Not everyone can enjoy literal flashy
articles.

~~~
mopsi
It's not a "silly design", but a well-established storytelling format known as
photo-essay. It's unfortunate that you cannot enjoy it to the fullest, but
there is no reason to deny everyone else that experience.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photo-
essay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photo-essay)

------
mensetmanusman
Assume there is no collective action in the next century. What next?

I actually only think things will be done once insurance companies start
accounting for costs here.

~~~
LyndsySimon
Regardless of whether one believes “collective action” is desirable on a
global I don’t think it’s possible. I think our policy and planning focus
should be on adaptation over trying to fight against the changes that appear
to be occurring.

Human beings adapt. We are now a technological species, and can alter our
surroundings to quite a large degree. As things change, we should be working
toward improving lives - our own and those of others - and better positioning
ourselves to exploit the advantages that our future holds.

------
hbogert
it's ironic that my energy company probably burnt coal to power my laptop for
this, which was running 100% for this website. When will web developers become
more aware of the implications that their choices for rendering can have

------
jariel
This is definitely not scientific and is effectively misrepresentative.

"But it is frightening just how much a few tenths of a degree can change the
seafloor. The changes in the ocean are massive." It's misleading to pursue
this idea that tiny changes in temperature, which fluctuate up and down as
well, are somehow the primary drivers of such things. Such changes happen
constantly, all over the ocean.

Species of moths and insects come and go, and sometimes cause what we perceive
as destruction. This may be due to a variety of factors.

I think what happens in such situations, is when you take a kernel of truth
(like climate change), that also happens to be emotional for many people, they
can easily turn anything anecdotal into evidence to support their view.

------
jdkee
Norway got rich by pumping oil.

------
ngcc_hk
Very impressive.

------
thanatropism
I wouldn’t have led with brown-water-that’s-also-related-to-a-fall-in-acid-
rain.

The best (worst for humans) stuff is buried.

------
Vervious
I think this is one of those instances where the UX makes it better.

It forced me to slow down, parse each line one at a time, read line-by-line,
image-by-image, and let the gravity sink in. I would have just skimmed it if
it were a text article with a photo gallery, to no great effect.

~~~
coldcode
I loved the process as you could think about what you were seeing. Also to be
able to read without annoying ads or extra clutter was wonderful.

------
KineticLensman
I find it really depressing that as I write this comment, the other top-most
comments are complaining about the article's UX.

Meanwhile we are radically altering the natural environment. As the TFA spells
out, so superbly.

~~~
smabie
It’s not an article, it’s a slideshow with pictures. Who actually wants to
consume information like this?

~~~
gherkinnn
I liked it. Fight me.

~~~
MisterTea
The UX is discriminatory against visually impaired people.

The layout genuinely hurts my eyes to read. I have vision problems and the
continuous picture changes after every sentence is very uncomfortable to view.
The contrast changes rapidly from bright to dark or completely black. Then
there are light pictures with white text rendered over them. After the first
few "slides" I had to close the article. It was too uncomfortable to read.
Perhaps you should think before you run with your ableism.

~~~
mopsi
Bland high-contrast sites are discriminatory against people with depressive
disorders. I'd kill myself if all information and storytelling came in man
page format. So perhaps you should think before you put yourself on a
pedestal.

------
DavidVoid
I'm usually not a fan of this kind of interface but for some reason I felt
like this one worked pretty well and it was a good read. Would probably not
have worked well if I didn't have a decent scroll wheel though so they should
definitly offer an alternative UI as well.

~~~
jonwinstanley
I liked the article but scrolling was terrible for me. I'm on a Macbook with a
trackpad and the page couldn't load the content fast enough.

------
legitster
I'm disappointed by the typical Hacker News folks complaining about the
presentation format. This isn't the target demographic, and I applaud trying
different approaches to convey the seriousness of these issues. The kinds of
people who just want a spreadsheet and a PDF report are already bought in on
the ideas.

While I find the format a bit cinematic for my taste, I can't help but respect
their efforts to drive home the tangible effects of global warming in an
emotional way.

~~~
prostheticvamp
I find the UX undermines the credibility journalists are usually given, earned
or not. This looks like a story, or a propaganda piece.

I wouldn’t be the first to point out that the medium is the message.

~~~
ako
Seeing is believing, i think the UX with tons of pictures actually help the
credibility and impact of the story.

I think they choose the right medium for the message.

~~~
admiral33
I agree, this is more of a slideshow than an article, and I don't think having
it as an article with pictures would make it more plausible. The pictures tie
in neatly with the content in a way that doesn't annoy me as much as other
similar experiences have.

------
RobRivera
I can't ignore the UX of this as simply not conducive to an article. It gives
off such a strong PR vibe. Maybe it's just me

~~~
crmrc114
Yeah, the whole scrolling for data thing is cancer.

Who do people think this is how users want to ingest information?

Its the 2020's equivalent of a flash based website.

~~~
manmal
Personally, I like how this website is styled. It’s really well executed. I
think it caters to a very broad audience - people have become used to full
screen pictures and small bites of texts evenly distributed (eg in Instagram
Stories).

------
someguyorother
Here's a text-only version, so to speak. lynx --dump's output:
[https://pastebin.com/3wP3mL75](https://pastebin.com/3wP3mL75)

~~~
DavidVoid
The images and gifs contribute to the story so I'd still recommend that people
scroll through the original article even if they read the text here instead.

~~~
smabie
I wouldn’t. It’s bad and not worth the caloric swiping effort.

------
throwaway5752
Is there a text version of this thing?

And it would be really nice if someone could do this for, say, Bangladesh,
Yemen, or Guatemala where it's becoming life and death.

~~~
3xblah
"Is there a text version of this thing."

Text-only browser is easiest way.

    
    
       links -dump https://www.nrk.no/chasing-climate-change-1.14859595
    

Netcat-like programs, or wget-like http clients, will also suffice

    
    
       x=$(echo y|tr y '\004');
       curl https://www.nrk.no/chasing-climate-change-1.14859595|sed "s/<p /$x&/g;s/ *//"|tr '\004' '\n'|sed -n '/<p /!d;s/<\/p>.*/<\/p>/;/./{/<p /,/<\/p>/p;}' > 1.html
    
       firefox 1.html
    

Add the 1080p videos to the end of the text:

    
    
        curl https://www.nrk.no/chasing-climate-change-1.14859595|grep -o https[^\"]*1080p.mp4|sed 's/\\u002F/\//g;s/.*/<p><a href=& \/>&<\/a><\/p>/'|uniq >> 1.html
    
        firefox 1.html

~~~
throwaway5752
Thanks, someone already posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22270107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22270107)
... I asked for the same reason I need the text representation. I don't have
time right now, but want to read it. I don't have any huge problem with site
format or firefox, I just needed something more efficient.

------
zzzeek
the CPU used by my computer to display the first half a second of that web
page just contributed to Norway's global warming problem

~~~
rdiddly
Let's not even think about the heat generated by friction from all those
fingers swiping and mouse wheels spinning!

------
ChrisMarshallNY
That's really well-done!

I like the "Source" buttons.

------
bobongo
To those using javascript blockers: the background image changes as you scroll
if you unblock js.

------
heliodor
This is a terrible headline, too.

~~~
dang
We've replaced it with a subheading.

------
chrshawkes
This is a very pretty website although complete overkill and slightly
frustrating. I like how they did it though. I find it surprising it's nearly
all old school JS libraries which are now hated (jQuery, requireJS etc...)

------
groby_b
Jesus fuck. I was in Svalbard 25 years ago. The change is absolutely
mindblowing.

I really thought I was somewhat informed about the effects, but what happened
there is way beyond anything you get from reading papers.

But sure, HN, go ahead, discuss if it's the right format/UX to deliver the
message that we're fucked. Heaven forbid we talk about the message itself.

~~~
dang
> But sure, HN, go ahead, discuss if it's the right format/UX to deliver the
> message that we're fucked. Heaven forbid we talk about the message itself.

Please don't contribute to the problem by going off topic in this way—it just
adds more of what you're complaining about. (As, alas, does this comment.)

------
scottfr
ax ads ax ads

------
blobs
While economy and consumerism are destroying our planet, we are complaining
about the UX of an emergency call.. In other news stories I see participants
of Extinction Rebellion being arrested by police as if they were criminals,
while temperatures world wide are breaking all records and the ramifications
are clearly seen almost anywhere on the planet. It just renders me speechless.

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
Can you explain to me how yoga and drum circles in the streets of London helps
combat climate change?

~~~
serpix
Sure as hell beats the alternative of driving to work everyday and eating meat
as usual.

------
roomey
Reader mode on Firefox

------
McDyver
Norway's top 2 exports are oil and fish. It's a bit ironic to be surprised
about the outcome.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
> _The short summary of climate change in Norway is that our country has
> become one degree Celsius warmer over the past 115 years_

Honest question, how is 1 degree not in some kind of normal range or within
measurement error?

~~~
thehappypm
Room temperature is about ~300 Kelvin (and of course 1 degree Celsius is 1
degree Kelvin). Temperatures rising by 1 degree Celsius is about .3% average
absolute temperature increase. It's hard to imagine that over 150 years, a
change of .3% is particularly significant.

~~~
keanzu
Odd way to measure it, starting from absolute zero.

If we take extremely conservative numbers and say the current average temp is
0C and death is certain at 100C then we moved 1% closer. I suspect some krazy
kooks might suggest that the Earth would be uninhabitable long before 100C is
attained.

------
slackfan
This is a terrible way to present content.

------
lcall
We don't have to be surprised about some of these events, since they have been
predicted in the scriptures, for now, for a long time (ice melting, storms,
quakes, waves of the sea heaving themselves beyond their bounds, fires/smoke,
all things in commotion, and other significant catastrophic events).

I greatly appreciate the science and am glad for progress in our efforts. But
I think we are not competent to solve planet-wide issues when we have largely
rejected the instructions given by the earth's Creator (like, honesty, the
Golden Rule, etc, etc): we have a hard time trusting each other even when we
say we agree. I'm glad we can share our own thoughts. We need His help both to
address important issues globally, and in our personal lives.

And importantly, we can be OK. Related, more detailed thoughts at
[http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854581820.html](http://lukecall.net/e-9223372036854581820.html)
, a simple site w/ no javascript or sales).

